

Getting Things Done Over Grade Point Average - kn0thing
http://alexisohanian.com/getting-things-done-%3E-grade-point-average

======
tom_b
I love the "getting things done" message and think it applies to so many
endeavors. A good GPA and "getting things done" are not mutually exclusive.

I worked hard to produce stuff at school (good grades and projects). I tried
to establish respectful and mutually beneficial relationships with professors
and other students. I gambled on hard (for me) classes when I realized they
would sound impressive to others. I went on co-ops and internships. Then, at
the end, I realized schools would pay stipends for you to go to grad school (a
revelation to me, a first generation college student). Awesome, off I went.

I'm a little too rant-y with this, but what I'm really trying to get across is
that a good GPA only happens by _getting shit done_. I agree that we could all
use a little more resourcefulness these days but hope hackers remember that
there so many ways to demonstrate that trait. I hope I'm never unimpressed by
either the great github of profile of the self-taught hacker or the perfect
GPA of the math/CS double major.

~~~
kn0thing
I agree, they're definitely not mutually exclusive. Sadly only one seems to be
emphasizes in the current education system (for obvious reasons) and for two
years of college I was victim to it as well -- obsessing over my GPA lest I
not get into a good law school.

